# Different GPU-Z skins



## nagle (Jul 5, 2013)

Would it be possible to get different skins like CPU-Z has?


----------



## erocker (Jul 5, 2013)

There's an ROG version...

As long as it displays the information I need, I could care less about skins.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 5, 2013)

You can get a custom skin made if you want. Just contact W1zz and pry open your wallet to cover the dev cost.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2013)

Kreij said:


> You can get a custom skin made if you want. Just contact W1zz and pry open your wallet to cover the dev cost.



exactly that


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm going to continue to just use the regular skin on everything since it works I don't need it to be pretty. Who am I trying to impress, and they have ROG skins for every app.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 6, 2013)

standard skin FTW  Dont make W1z do work unless you pay cash, hookers and blow


----------



## shovenose (Jul 7, 2013)

How much would it cost to make a theme sponsored by my company?


----------



## McSteel (Jul 7, 2013)

I really think that's an email-type question. A PM to W1zz at the least.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 12, 2013)

personally current GPUz is fine, everything run perfect. maybe for me not skin, just (maybe) refresh like layout or more option
but if it dont change its ok since the apps run perfect


----------



## theoneofgod (Aug 3, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> personally current GPUz is fine, everything run perfect. maybe for me not skin, just (maybe) refresh like layout or more option
> but if it dont change its ok since the apps run perfect



The GUI being a little taller would make things much better for me. Scrolling down to show GPU and VRM Temp's is a chore!  I'm a cheap ass though.


----------

